# Wow The bulb came on



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

After 2 weeks of confusion with this 7 stringer,, it slammed me in the face... The bulb came on.. Its not great yet but I do understand it now... The neck is wider so missed notes are not uncommon still, but I'm gettin the hang of the 7 stringer....


----------

